# Puppy Pees While He Walks



## Slick116 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a 3 month old GSD puppy named Jarvis. He for the most part is house trained and I take him out about every 2 hours during the day. (He can hold it all night.) He will pee at a certain place outside, and he will poo at various places during his walks. However, often on the way to his designated potty places, he will often (almost every time ) start peeing while he walks (doesn't event attempt to stop and squat)... I tell him no and most of the time he will stop and finish up at his designated place. He used to prematurely poo before we reached his potty place, but he has learned not to do that now.

Also, it may help to know that the location of my apartment requires us to walk a ways down concrete hallways and down an elevator, in order to reach the "outside." The hallways are where this premature peeing often takes place. I fear that if he continues to do this behavior, my neibors will become angry.

Is this behavior something he will grow out of when his bladder becomes more mature? 

Thank you for any insight into this subject...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Every two hours is a long time for a puppy of this age. You need to back up and start taking him out much more often.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

More frequent potty breaks, and since he's only 3 months I'd carry him for a few weeks to the potty place to help break the cycle of peeing on the way there. That's a long walk for a pup who really has to pee.... I know people do it, but I can't even imagine trying to housetrain a puppy in an apartment without immediate access to the outside. There were times Dante couldn't even hold it from crate to back door in the mornings.

On that note, Dante didn't generally pee on the way outside, but we went through a very frustrating spell of him walking while pee'ing and didn't even seem to realize it. And lots of wet crates even despite middle of the night potty breaks (I'm talking all the way through 6 months of age, not just 3 months old). I even had him checked for a UTI and they said he didn't have one. I treated him anyway with amox. for 10 days, he actually went through two cycles, and whether it was the meds or he suddenly outgrew it I don't know. But either way, the constant pee'ing and need for water (it was excessive) disappeared.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Definitely carry him to the potty spot. 

After two hours he probably has to fracking GO! and is having a hard time holding it, especially while walking. Shorten the intervals between potty breaks and carry him. Just for a few more weeks while his bladder matures a bit more.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what are you feeding that he needs to poop so much?
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------

